# Asda Drying Towels Mini Review...



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Well The Donny Store got some more in so i had to didnt I..

So as a lot know these retail in Asda @ £3 or 2 for £5 as a lot of there car section products do...:thumb:










So Size wise... says on the wrapper 5 sq. ft.
It's the same width as the Autobrite Blue Towels but about 4" shorter in length.
Pile is about the same as the Autobrite Blue again.

The Asda towels do not state its contents as to what percentage of cotton etc, it simply says 100% Microfibre...:lol:










Well the Polo had not been washed for a week in fact about 2 i think?

So the 2 Bucket well 3 One Wash 1 Rinse and one demonshine rinse aid...:thumb:

Usual Wash with this setup for me is roof and windows wash use the demon as the rinse in itself and dry those sections...

The Towel went instantly dark as it soaked the water up, left after leaving the demon rinse for a few seconds.

Next panel the bonnet and front bumper and grill.
Then the rear and each side after that.

The towel i feared would become over loaded with water and so not pick up so much and infact actually start laying down more than it lifts.

I was very wrong, i have a very strong grip and i could not ring any water out of the towel..:doublesho










It did not leave much behind you did get the odd little streak of water but they soon flashed off the panels that read 31 celsius i like my panels to be a bit cooler but since @ 8.30pm yesterday they still read 60 celsius i was taking advantage of the cooler panels today....:lol:

Now the amount of water you have to remove from your car will depend on the protection you have on and how well it sheets, also if you use a rinse aid.

My Asda towel was soaked but not enough for me to wring any water out of it and the car was left water spot free.

I Have the Autobrite Blue towels 3 of and were my first purchases i also have 3 Microfibre sweat towels that i use as well they are twice the length or even more than the Autobrite blue...:lol:

These Asda ones are still a very good size and easy to manage in the hand for there Price You cannot knock them and i cant fault them they do a cracking Job at a superb price.

I did not wash them before use i simple unfurled shook and started using.

They are a Bargain...

It took some 4/5 Months from them coming instore to them getting anymore so grab a pair while you can...








*

*Update 28/06/2011

Shock horror ASDA seam to be cashing in on the good weather as the Doncaster one and im sure others will follow have dropped the 2 for £5 offers...:wall:

Went in to see if they had anymore of the triple wax polish and the triple wax spray wax to do a test and they have the polish back in but as stated they have dropped the 2 for £5 so left them...:lol:

Sure its to cash in on the summer...:wall:*


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

i got 6 yesterday


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lost count here, they really ar pe brilliant and for 2.50 each as a multi buy serious value. I use them for y CG Eco spray wash too.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

i agree. Bought myself 2 and only used 1 to do the estate and never used rinse aid so quite good for the budget detailer


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Definately good value for money. My local Asda in Linwood has got plenty in stock.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

They seamed to fly out when they first came in, but could be they never got much stock or didnt expect them to do much...:lol:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Every Asda I have ever been in doesn't have any


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't find them on the website...could do with a couple


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

packard said:


> Every Asda I have ever been in doesn't have any


Alter your profile if your ok with that in case any members near you that can help?

Just a thought....

Like wise ours do not do the big kent micro fibre packs.... either..:wave:

The towels are made by Clever and are manufactured for Asda Stores..:thumb:


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Grabbed 2 of theese myself seemed a bargain compared to others


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Found these really good and at £2.50 each they're definately a bargain.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

They look the same as the Kent drying towels - albeit it they are yellow but the same spec - Amazon have them for £8.95 for 3


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

james_death said:


> *Well The Donny Store got some more in so i had to didnt I..*


*

James, are you refering to Doncaster? If so, which branch was it please:thumb:*


----------



## Owen 182 (Aug 13, 2008)

Picked two of these up the other day to use on the gf's battered fiesta, and as said above I was pleasantly surprised. Gives my i4d towel a run for it's money.

Must not have avid detailers in my part of Cardiff, they had them in stock for absolutely ages in my local one.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

These are brilliant. I am just thrilled at their performance. Bargain! Finding some might be tricky......


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

i picked up 4from the MK Asda, have'nt used them for drying as i've got an elite double thickness drying towel but i have used them for QD'ing and for removing wax and there brilliant at this. Thinking of getting some more and cutting them in half and reseaming them just to use as plush MF's.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

picked up 2 blue ones and 2 yellow ones..spot on i think.


----------



## callum5098 (Oct 14, 2009)

Got my self 2 of these tonight. Olny £2 each at Asda hear in Edinburgh


----------



## Mr_Prud (Aug 7, 2009)

Owen, which branch in Cardiff and do they still have some?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

LeadFarmer said:


> James, are you refering to Doncaster? If so, which branch was it please:thumb:


Yep Doncaster and was the one @ the Dome...:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice one, thanks the review, much appreciated, canlt go wrong for the price.

Sorry to confuse the issue here and divert it, but why are chamois leathers not the best option for drying a car, nobody talks about chamois leathers.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi, drying towels are a bit more effective I find, also any dirt or dust gets trapped up in the fibres rather than on a chammy where any dirt is on the surface and can scratch your paint.

So really, a bit safer and IMHO more effective.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have 2 of these drying towels and have been using them for the last 6 weeks and i have found them to be good for the money until i bought a couple of Uber Drying towels from I4D and wow what a difference. They are so much better.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Nice one, thanks the review, much appreciated, canlt go wrong for the price.
> 
> Sorry to confuse the issue here and divert it, but why are chamois leathers not the best option for drying a car, nobody talks about chamois leathers.


As Danno1975 says, the pile of the micro can lift particles up off the paint unlike a chamois, folk can still use chamois its all personal choice your free to use what you wish.
I was always amazed at the amount of water the Autoglym hitec one shifts.
Used one for 18 years just got a new one just before joining here and its still in its box....:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

country boy said:


> i picked up 4from the MK Asda, have'nt used them for drying as i've got an elite double thickness drying towel but i have used them for QD'ing and for removing wax and there brilliant at this. Thinking of getting some more and cutting them in half and reseaming them just to use as plush MF's.


A Seamstress hay...:lol:
Just fold it over but if you have the skills go for it...:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice find James:thumb: What are the edges like mate as they look like silk in the pic?


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Good review thanks, they never seem to have these in the Kettering store unfortunately.

I'll keep my eye out though...one day.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

chillly said:


> Nice find James:thumb: What are the edges like mate as they look like silk in the pic?


Looks and feels to some degree silk like but sure its a snythetic not as smooth as silk as they say...:wave:


----------



## Luke227 (Dec 22, 2010)

Mr_Prud said:


> Owen, which branch in Cardiff and do they still have some?


Coryton store in Cardiff had some at the end of last week if thats any help. Only branch I've seen them in.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Good review. I've found these towels to be competent, especially for the limited asking price, but they do not compare t the more expensive Uber towels (as Bero states). They are superb for door shuts and wheels where I'm not overly precious about them getting marked.

Just remember to wash them separately from your lighter colour MF cloths or EVERYTHING will come out blue! The colour run is significant :lol:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hurray for Asda!!! Got two... might have to pop in on the way home in the morning, see if there are any left


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

I bought 6 @ £1.50 each


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

flippin eck,cant believe how big they are....i here its best to rinse them big time before using as blue dye comes out.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

james if they go down to £1.50 in your store well you get me some and ill bob down on motorbike and get them


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

chrisc said:


> james if they go down to £1.50 in your store well you get me some and ill bob down on motorbike and get them


Certainly will ill pop in again today they were still full price yesterday but its not far so will keep an eye out...:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

james_death said:


> Certainly will ill pop in again today they were still full price yesterday but its not far so will keep an eye out...:thumb:


ta mukka if they go to £1.50 get me ten:thumb:


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

Sirmally2 said:


> Hurray for Asda!!! Got two... might have to pop in on the way home in the morning, see if there are any left


Mally

Did you go to Portrack Asda?Only had 2 left this morning so i bought them but Athol the hero got me 4 from Hartlepool!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

chrisc said:


> ta mukka if they go to £1.50 get me ten:thumb:


Ill buy all they have if they do, but took step son to work on scoot just now as he was running late called in the Doncaster Asda on way back, but They still at £3 each even took a pair to the express checkout with 2 other items that had been 2 for £5 before and all still full price and no discounts.

Ill keep checking though...:thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

redspudder said:


> Mally
> 
> Did you go to Portrack Asda?Only had 2 left this morning so i bought them but Athol the hero got me 4 from Hartlepool!


Yeah... i was the  that only left two! Glad i got there before you or i wouldn't have been able to get one...

Just aswell Athol was there to save the day again :-D


----------



## trackslag (Mar 20, 2011)

robtech said:


> flippin eck,cant believe how big they are....i here its best to rinse them big time before using as blue dye comes out.


Yes correct - picked some up months ago when they first started banging on about it on here.

Just dunking them in the sink for a small wash left the water very Blue I wouldnt be using straight out the box - Wash them first.


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Must admit i too cant fault them especially at the 2 for £5


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Went to the carcroft store but they have the label still at £3 but non in and they also have dropped the 2 for £5....:wall:
Even tried the Doncaster again to see if they had reduced them but not so...:lol:


----------



## andy13 (Aug 19, 2010)

Picked 4 up at cribs in Bristol , still £3 each but still a bargain


----------



## Mr_Prud (Aug 7, 2009)

Luke227 said:


> Coryton store in Cardiff had some at the end of last week if thats any help. Only branch I've seen them in.


Cheers mate, the Caerphilly store had loads of them so bought a couple yesterday


----------



## paul syverson (Mar 10, 2011)

Pick up 2 of these last night from asda in warrington they were £1.50 each bargain or wat


----------



## magoomba (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep at £1.50 each I picked up 7


----------



## paul syverson (Mar 10, 2011)

magoomba said:


> Yep at £1.50 each I picked up 7


7 lol sure you got enough


----------



## Lowlifedubber (May 3, 2011)

£1.50 @ the Asda in Lincoln too.
I decided to put 5 in the trolley....much to the missus' dismay lol


----------



## Jayde (May 26, 2009)

£1.50 at Sheffield Superstore, just picked up 10


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hmm i'll go Asda next to traf cen later and have a look...Got 2 the other day and they are really good :thumb:


----------



## Jayde (May 26, 2009)

Oh and 2 litre Demon Shine was on offer at £2.00 also!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Jayde said:


> Oh and 2 litre Demon Shine was on offer at £2.00 also!!


Just took the 3 off the Doncaster stores shelves to join my other 7 from the old double offers...:lol:

Just went on at the doncaster today as i have checked every day on the towels..:lol:


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Went to 2 asda stores, didnt have any


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

ASDA Fosse Park Leicester has Demon Shine for £2 and the Kent six-packs of MF towels for £2 but none of the drying towels.

That was at 10h15.

I got some more Demon Shine but was advised I had enough MFs!


----------



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)

asda now doing them £1 each in stevenage just bought 20 of them


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

asda at Seaham have them , just picked up 2 for £1.50 each


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Varying prices, Doncaster now gone to £2.
Also most of the car range gone to £2 such as triple wax polish and the same for there spray wax and even the liquid gold.


----------



## troll (Jun 17, 2009)

Got my wife to pick up a drying towel, they were £2 each in Swindon Orbital store.

Pi55ing with rain now so looks like I gotta wait to try it out though.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Norwich have now put them up to £2! - Asda pricing is manic!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thats Asda price...Ching Ching...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mike_J_Smith (Jan 9, 2011)

I got one from the Asda in High Wycombe; £3. May go back to see if they are cheaper, they had loads last week.

One thing with these, when you wash them they turn everything else in the machine blue!


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

mike_J_Smith said:


> I got one from the Asda in High Wycombe; £3. May go back to see if they are cheaper, they had loads last week.
> 
> One thing with these, when you wash them they turn everything else in the machine blue!


Oh yes they most certainly do!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

James, did you notice that for the last 2 month there were never any?

lol we currently have 45 of them here! they only got around 22 a month delivered!!


----------



## chillihound (Oct 17, 2009)

I picked up 4 this morning @ £2 a pop - will try them at the weekend


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nick_CD said:


> James, did you notice that for the last 2 month there were never any?
> 
> lol we currently have 45 of them here! they only got around 22 a month delivered!!


You swine sir every time i went in i looked in fact though i looked for the last 4 months or more...:lol:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

If you want a few give me a shout!

Although were winding down cleanmitts as we speak unless its sell's soonish as i dont have the time to do that, detailing & fire fighting all at once.

Nick


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Philb1965 said:


> Good review thanks, they never seem to have these in the Kettering store unfortunately.
> 
> I'll keep my eye out though...one day.


Try Asda in Rushden, thats where I brought 14 of them:doublesho


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ive left posts in the past saying these Asda drying Towels are good then i bought an I4D Uber Towel and i can now say compared to Uber they are very poor. You only get what you pay for i suppose. :thumb:


----------



## Golf07 (Sep 20, 2010)

I've got a few of these towels - work really well as previously discussed on the thread.

Has anyone tried to use the towel as a MF to buff after polishing?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nick_CD said:


> If you want a few give me a shout!
> 
> Although were winding down cleanmitts as we speak unless its sell's soonish as i dont have the time to do that, detailing & fire fighting all at once.
> 
> Nick


Ok for towels Nick... sorry to hear about cleanmits but as you say needs must.
Darn looks like i wont be hearing back about the Gallons i was enquiring about... Doh...
Suppose thats the reason for no reply to the enquiries...:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Golf07 said:


> I've got a few of these towels - work really well as previously discussed on the thread.
> 
> Has anyone tried to use the towel as a MF to buff after polishing?


Some have mentioned about using for such but no posts about how they got on, sounds a sound idea give it a bash and post your findings...:thumb:


----------



## hally11092 (May 16, 2011)

Ok Asda Leechmere Sunderland had these on for £2 i thought why not for the price, and they are not as absorbent as the other drying towels i use, but for the money and they have been washed plenty of times now they are still 90% as good as they were new. 

Really impressed  everyone should buy these instead of chamois leathers


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

I just use my ones for buffing as i know there not gonna be as good as my Elite Double thickness drying towel. There great to use for this purpose,wax just glides off with them and there size means you can always turn to a clean part,also really good for quick detailers.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

country boy said:


> I just use my ones for buffing as i know there not gonna be as good as my Elite Double thickness drying towel. There great to use for this purpose,wax just glides off with them and there size means you can always turn to a clean part,also really good for quick detailers.


Cool they certainly are sizable for buffing...:thumb:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

I bought about 11 of these at the Liverpool bootle asda for £1.50, but that was about 3 weeks ago, I've used them daily since whilst valeting, one per car then wash & re use, I've only ever used microfiber waffle towels, autosmart and raceglaze one pass. The asda ones are big and are more absorbant than the waffle weave ones although they don't wring out or dry as quick for re use but at £1.50(if u can find em) each you can overlook that. P.s wash them separate from other items, they run!


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Asda blackpool had plenty in stock today at £1.50 each :thumb:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

WannaBd said:


> I bought about 11 of these at the Liverpool bootle asda for £1.50, but that was about 3 weeks ago, I've used them daily since whilst valeting, one per car then wash & re use, I've only ever used microfiber waffle towels, autosmart and raceglaze one pass. The asda ones are big and are more absorbant than the waffle weave ones although they don't wring out or dry as quick for re use but at £1.50(if u can find em) each you can overlook that. P.s wash them separate from other items, they run!


I can vouch for that. All my yellow Atomiza cloths are now green


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Superspec said:


> I can vouch for that. All my yellow Atomiza cloths are now green


So are my yellow applicator pads!


----------



## NoobWash (Apr 18, 2011)

I was going to get a few but the tag reads '100% microfibre' lol. I prefer to know the content ratio as it makes a big difference when drying windows and not marring paint.

Lou


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

NoobWash said:


> I was going to get a few but the tag reads '100% microfibre' lol. I prefer to know the content ratio as it makes a big difference when drying windows and not marring paint.
> 
> Lou


What difference would it make? The guy has demo'd the use, I have 2 of these too, they are great towels :thumb:


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

i used mine yesterday and it wouldnt fully dry my leon before it got too wet


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

dazfr said:


> i used mine yesterday and it wouldnt fully dry my leon before it got too wet


I can dry several cars with one towel :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

they never ever have these in the asda near me , always have the microfibre cloths but never the towels


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I have seen them for 2 for £5 at my Asda , I got 2 just before christmas to use 1 towards afew cleaning bits Id brought for my Brothers car he got and I kept 1 myself to have in the car for the ice frosted windows. To use cold water to rinse the water off and use the towel to help dry the window abit. 

Then once at work , il chuck the towel on a rad and a hr later il pick it up dry and ready for the next time ha ha


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

craigeh123 said:


> they never ever have these in the asda near me , always have the microfibre cloths but never the towels


They didn't have them in near me for a while, but yeaterday they were back in (not many left) now £3.50 or 2 for £5


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

craigeh123 said:


> they never ever have these in the asda near me , always have the microfibre cloths but never the towels


snap, went to a bloody great asda yesterday, just outside eastbourne. didn't have any


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

Avanti said:


> I can dry several cars with one towel :thumb:


guess mine had too much standing water on it then


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

dazfr said:


> guess mine had too much standing water on it then


Perhaps, it crossed my mind after that I use a blade 1st so there is less water, however even without using a blade, top shampoo's rinse well to leave little standing water to mop up :thumb:


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Got mine 2/£5 thanks mate ,there great do the job spot on :thumb:


----------



## robster84 (May 10, 2011)

None in Asda here either


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

they work great but i have now swapped mine for a beluga


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Got 2 today at my local Asda for £5. They had a few left.


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Anybody seen these around Leeds or York stores ?


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I bought one the other day randomly without seeing this thread.. seriously annoyed though as there was no price tickets so I missed out on the 2 for £5 as I just picked up one


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I use and like these BUT colour runs LIKE MAD in the wash.

I wash them with my yellow Costco MFs.....THEY'RE ALL GREEN:lol:


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

yetizone said:


> Good review. I've found these towels to be competent, especially for the limited asking price, but they do not compare t the more expensive Uber towels (as Bero states). They are superb for door shuts and wheels where I'm not overly precious about them getting marked.
> 
> Just remember to wash them separately from your lighter colour MF cloths or EVERYTHING will come out blue! The colour run is significant :lol:


The color on mine was still intact when it went in/out of washing machine:thumb:


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

dazfr said:


> guess mine had too much standing water on it then


The trick is after PW rinse, a hose pipe is useful to swift as much water off the vehicle:thumb:


----------



## NoobWash (Apr 18, 2011)

Avanti said:


> What difference would it make? The guy has demo'd the use, I have 2 of these too, they are great towels :thumb:


Microfibre can mean anything. Ever used 100% nylon or polyester drying towels? They just move water around, don't hold a colour, and swirl some paints.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

NoobWash said:


> Microfibre can mean anything. Ever used 100% nylon or polyester drying towels? They just move water around, don't hold a colour, and swirl some paints.


Yes I have and agree that folk should not assume every microfibre towel made from cotton.
You can tell the difference between thE Asda one and the Aldi one.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a bag full good towels they are


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Does anybody know a link to these towels as i cant find them on the asda website.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have 2 tried against the I4D Urber cloth and just use Asda one for wheels now can't seem to get dry on body work so wheels and shuts oly for me , but still good value at price


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I could never find the towels on the site, have a good few of them.
No real issues of colour running here but im not bothered if they did anyway.
Still use them and still a bargain Buy i feel...:thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

rockape said:


> snap, went to a bloody great asda yesterday, just outside eastbourne. didn't have any


I've been to 2 stores but neither ever have them


----------

